
Seemingly innocuous virus can trigger celiac disease - discombobulate
https://news.uchicago.edu/article/2017/04/06/seemingly-innocuous-virus-can-trigger-celiac-disease
======
PaulHoule
It doesn't surprise me that much.

Polio looks like an ordinary "stomach flu" virus but occasionally you get an
autoimmune response to it that damages your nervous system.

